# iCloud, MP3 and iTunes confusion



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm trying to move my purchased music from the iCloud player (which has it and it's available for play there) to the Amazon MP3 downloader, so I can have the music in iTunes to move to my iPhone and iPod.

All kinds of info is on the Amazon site about this, but, this is not working. I have the Amazon MP3 downloader installed, it's in my applications folder. I bought and paid for the music. But, when I'm in iCloud, click "download", it sends me the music as a file with a different (not MP3) type. I can see the file, it opens as code. Supposedly, I can use the downloader with iCloud and it will automatically put my music into iTunes....but, it doesn't.

Please, somebody, enlighten me...what am I doing wrong, or, what can I do that will be right??

Thanks in advance. Obviously, my iPhone is new, just learned to use iPhoto to move pics from phone to computer.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Amazon's MP3 store and cloud service have nothing at all to do with iCloud or Apple. There's no Amazon MP3 application for the iPhone.

If you want to use Amazon's cloud music player (on your computer or Android phone), you have to upload all of your music to your account. 

If all of your music is in your iTunes library, and you've enabled iCloud and paid for the option to match your non-iTunes purchased music, it should be available in iTunes through iCloud on your iPhone.

You need to pick one horse in this race, and go with it.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I understood that Amazon Cloud is not the iCloud. But, I am not talking about being able to use my iTunes music in the cloud. I can do that already.
I'm talking about moving music I purchase at Amazon into my computer's iTunes library, as an MP3.
If I simply hit download, it shows up at a text file. I've found a workaround, if I put that file into the Amazon MP3 folder in the Music folder, then double click to open it and tell the dialog to open it with Amazon MP3 downloader, it works, puts the music into iTunes as an MP3. But, this is very inelegant, and I'm sure there must be a clean way to do it, Amazon wants to sell its music.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

OK did a little research and the amz file is just a temporary download file used my Amazon Downloader. Once the download is complete, Amazon Downloader is *suppose* to add the files automatically to iTunes. If that does not appear to be working, look in your Music folder for a Amazon MP3 fodder and see if the mp3 are in there.

Here is some additional instructions from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200154260

FYI: You might have to manually move Music into iTunes after downloading, as I noticed this:


> In certain rare cases, the Downloader may fail to import songs into iTunes due to potential issues with the installed version of iTunes.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, Amazon should automatically add downloaded music to iTunes.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Yes, I read that on the Amazon site, as well. I have the latest iTunes installed, I don't know why it doesn't work, I'm not getting a dialog box that asks me if I'd like to use the downloader at the time of purchase. I do have a choice to download to the Amazon Cloud or to my computer, but, either way, once it's on my computer, I'm back to the .amz file. So, the way I described above works, but, it's clumsy and I can't figure out why...the MP3 files are not in the Amazon MP3 folder inside the music file, I checked, the only way they can be there is if I download to the desktop or downloads folder and manually put them there.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

verbalista said:


> Yes, I read that on the Amazon site, as well. I have the latest iTunes installed, I don't know why it doesn't work, I'm not getting a dialog box that asks me if I'd like to use the downloader at the time of purchase.


So do you say yes and what happens when you do?

For integration with Amazon Downloader, their docs say you have to enable popup windows and the open safe files after downloading options in Safari for it to work.



verbalista said:


> I do have a choice to download to the Amazon Cloud or to my computer, but, either way, once it's on my computer, I'm back to the .amz file.


If you right click (or control key + click) on an .amz file and choose open with in the contextual menu that appears, and than choose Other....
If you navigate to Amazon Downloader does it start Amazon Downloader and start to download the song then?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have to download the file to your computer and select the option to import it into iTunes in order to have it in iTunes. If you're just "downloading" to the Amazon Cloud player, you're not going to get the song onto your computer and into the iTunes Library.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

No, I tried that, nothing I could discern happened at all. Thanks for your patience in continuing to try to help!


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

There is no option to import into iTunes at the time of download...I did specify that in my preferences on the Amazon MP3 area.

I'm not using Safari, I'm using Firefox. I haven't tried enabling popup windows, I use Adblock. I'll try that, maybe that's the problem!!


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I think this is in answer to the post by Headrush. Thanks, that seems like an important clue!


----------

